
ColorTrek – the most colorful logic puzzle ever - mcansi
http://play.colortrek-game.com
======
mcansi
"Fun" facts:

\- The levels in the game are generated automatically and an algorithm judges
their difficulty with a numerical score. The difficulty ranges from IQ 5 (a
light feather-massage for your brain) to IQ 500 (an intense deep-tissue work-
out that will have you sweating over each level for over an hour with pen and
paper).

\- It's one of the few TRUE logic puzzles out there. There is no element of
chance and even the hardest levels can be solved without any "luck" by pure,
diligent reasoning.

\- The game app can solve every level from every starting position within a
couple of milliseconds, so it can provide you with hints of which chip to pick
up next or how many moves you need to undo, no matter where in the game you
are.

\- The game is entirely written in Java, including the web and iOS versions
(RoboVM and GWT for the win!).

\- Its graphics are based on a custom font where each glyph corresponds to an
element in the game. This allows us to create a fully responsive design to
automatically support any screen size imaginable.

\- The team behind the game consists of me, Markus, a stay-at-home dad of two
small kids (3.5 and 1.5 years old) in Southern California, as the programmer
and author, and my friend Martin from high school in Germany, who did the
graphics and audio design in the evenings after his regular day job.

We'd love to hear your feedback!

